# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Informazione compilazione F24 ritenuta acconto

## starman

Buonasera a tutti,
sono un neoarchitetto e dovrei versare la mia prima ritenuta d'acconto. Si tratta della parcella del mio commercialista che mostra una ritenuta d'acconto di 60. Ho deciso di procedere io all'espletamento delle pratiche F24 per risparmiare sulla parcella del commercialista, visto che purtroppo non ho ancora molto lavoro e un'ottimizzazione delle risorse è necessaria.
Mi sono informato sul da farsi e vorrei sapere se il procedimento è corretto.
Dal mio sito di homebanking vado sui modelli di F24 e scelgo quello denominato _Modello F24_ (non _Modello F24 Accise_ e non _Modello F24 Versamenti con Elementi Identificativi_) compilo la sezione _dati anagrafici_ con le mie informazioni e compilo la _sezione erario_ con il *codice tributo* 1040 (è corretto?), non compilo _rateazione/regione/etc._ inserisco come *anno di riferimento* l'anno in cui ho pagato la fattura (la scorsa settimana) e inserisco *importi a debito versati* 60 (che è la ritenuta d'acconto della fattura). 
Stampo la ricevuta che dovrebbe apparire a video e la invio tramite posta allo studio del commercialista.
Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto e scusate se ho commesso errori stupidi, ma è la mia prima volta.

----------


## Marelli1980

> Buonasera a tutti,
> sono un neoarchitetto e dovrei versare la mia prima ritenuta d'acconto. Si tratta della parcella del mio commercialista che mostra una ritenuta d'acconto di 60. Ho deciso di procedere io all'espletamento delle pratiche F24 per risparmiare sulla parcella del commercialista, visto che purtroppo non ho ancora molto lavoro e un'ottimizzazione delle risorse è necessaria.
> Mi sono informato sul da farsi e vorrei sapere se il procedimento è corretto.
> Dal mio sito di homebanking vado sui modelli di F24 e scelgo quello denominato _Modello F24_ (non _Modello F24 Accise_ e non _Modello F24 Versamenti con Elementi Identificativi_) compilo la sezione _dati anagrafici_ con le mie informazioni e compilo la _sezione erario_ con il *codice tributo* 1040 (è corretto?), non compilo _rateazione/regione/etc._ inserisco come *anno di riferimento* l'anno in cui ho pagato la fattura (la scorsa settimana) e inserisco *importi a debito versati* 60 (che è la ritenuta d'acconto della fattura). 
> Stampo la ricevuta che dovrebbe apparire a video e la invio tramite posta allo studio del commercialista.
> Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto e scusate se ho commesso errori stupidi, ma è la mia prima volta.

  quasi tutto corretto. l'unica cosa che ti correggo è che nella sezione rateizzazione/mese rif. deve essere inserito il mese nel quale è stata pagata la fattura. ad es. "09" oppure "0009" (dipende dal software home banking) se la fattura è stata pagata in settembre.

----------


## missy74

> Buonasera a tutti,
> sono un neoarchitetto e dovrei versare la mia prima ritenuta d'acconto. Si tratta della parcella del mio commercialista che mostra una ritenuta d'acconto di 60. Ho deciso di procedere io all'espletamento delle pratiche F24 per risparmiare sulla parcella del commercialista, visto che purtroppo non ho ancora molto lavoro e un'ottimizzazione delle risorse è necessaria.
> Mi sono informato sul da farsi e vorrei sapere se il procedimento è corretto.
> Dal mio sito di homebanking vado sui modelli di F24 e scelgo quello denominato _Modello F24_ (non _Modello F24 Accise_ e non _Modello F24 Versamenti con Elementi Identificativi_) compilo la sezione _dati anagrafici_ con le mie informazioni e compilo la _sezione erario_ con il *codice tributo* 1040 (è corretto?), non compilo _rateazione/regione/etc._ inserisco come *anno di riferimento* l'anno in cui ho pagato la fattura (la scorsa settimana) e inserisco *importi a debito versati* 60 (che è la ritenuta d'acconto della fattura). 
> Stampo la ricevuta che dovrebbe apparire a video e la invio tramite posta allo studio del commercialista.
> Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto e scusate se ho commesso errori stupidi, ma è la mia prima volta.

  Devi anche compilare il campo mese rif. inserendo il mese in cui hai pagato la fattura; Es.fattura settembre 2011 pagata,metterai 9 mese rif. e 2011 anno rif. e pagherai entro il 16 ottobre l'F24.

----------


## starman

Vi ringrazio!

----------


## starman

ho un ultimo quesito:
nel campo codice _fiscale/partita iva_ quale dei 2 dati devo inserire, è indifferente?

----------


## Marelli1980

> ho un ultimo quesito:
> nel campo codice _fiscale/partita iva_ quale dei 2 dati devo inserire, è indifferente?

  non riesco a trovare il campo dove chiede codice fiscale/partita iva, ma in ogni caso, nel modello F24 si mette solo il codice fiscale

----------


## danilo sciuto

> non riesco a trovare il campo dove chiede codice fiscale/partita iva,

  
Non è forse la prima riga del modello?!?!

----------


## Marelli1980

> Non è forse la prima riga del modello?!?!

  bah, a casa mia chiede solo il codice fiscale

----------


## danilo sciuto

> bah, a casa mia chiede solo il codice fiscale

  E a quello mi riferivo io.

----------

